# Benign follicular nodule



## wantmyselfback

Is there anyone out there who was received the diagnosis benign follicular nodule after FNAB? And if so, what has your surgeon recommended. I know this is a questionable result since it can not be accurately determined unless it is surgically removed. I have had two FNABs that both showed benign follicular nodule and my surgeon wants to repeat every three months. I would prefer to just have it removed. I had terrible experiences with both FNABs - I became extremely dizzy after both. I can not imagine going through that every three months and living with the worry and all the terrible symptoms that go along with keeping this sick thyroid. Anyone?


----------



## Vivian

Sorry you are going through this. My FNAB was inconclusive; couldn't say for sure it was benign. My surgeon recommended taking out half the thyroid. That's what I did, although I was also given the option of repeating the FNAB in another three months. I didn't want to do that - I had a terrible experience with the biopsy too. My nodule ended up being benign but I am not a bit sorry that I had it out. The worry is gone.


----------



## wantmyselfback

I can totally relate. I just hate having the nagging worry and the constant monitoring. I realize the dangers of the surgery but the stress it is causing seems to me just as bad. Im happy for you that you had it out and all is well!!arty0045:arty0045:arty0045:arty0045:arty0045:arty0045:


----------



## Octavia

My FNA was also inconclusive, follicular cells. Two ENTs recommended a partial thyroidectomy, which I had done. Turned out to be cancer, so I had the other half out a few weeks later.


----------



## wantmyselfback

So glad you're doing well. I have an appt. with my endo in 2 wks and if all checks out well w my cardio doc I plan on pressing my endo to schedule me for a partial. I cant handle the constant retesting and worrying that it is only continuing to grow and make me sick.

explode


----------



## webster2

I was a very big chicken and declined having one. I told the doctor that Graves disease can skew the results making them not reliable but the real reason was I was scared! I wish you the best. You are brave women!  Surgery didn't scare me but that FNA.....


----------



## wantmyselfback

I detest needles and do not want to have any more FNAs so I do plan on pressing my doc to remove the side with the large nodule. I have no desire to go through the worry and pain of all these biopsies when they are unable to tell conclusively without removal anyway. Just hope I can get her to agree with me. Did u guys do ok with your surgeries? And what is your opinion of me wanting to have it out when they have given the diagnosis benign follicular nodule?


----------



## webster2

I had a partial in 1990. I was 32 years old, otherwise very healthy. I had a hot nodule. I recovered well. This time, I was symptomatic with Graves for over 2 years, and that has taken it's toll on my body but surgery was ok, and I feel pretty good now. No regrets here.


----------



## Octavia

wantmyselfback said:


> Did u guys do ok with your surgeries? And what is your opinion of me wanting to have it out when they have given the diagnosis benign follicular nodule?


Other than nausea that would have been avoidable, I did very well with both of my surgeries. (If you are prone to motion sickness, be sure you mention that to anyone involved in your surgery. They will do something different with your anesthesia to prevent nausea.)

But for your other question...my opinion of you wanting to have surgery when you have received a diagnosis of benign follicular nodule...I'm just not sure what to think about that, as I'm not sure how they can be certain it's benign. My understanding (which could be incorrect...I'm still learning) was that follicular cells could go either way, and the only way to know for sure was to take it out and examine the entire nodule under a microscope (or whatever they use in pathology). Curious to hear from others...

Here's a link you may find helpful: http://cpmcnet.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/follicular.html


----------



## wantmyselfback

Strangely, my RAIU did not even show my nodules and ultrasounds have shown three. FNA has been done twice so I know the nodules are there. My endo has not yet told me why they dont show on the RAIU. Have you ever heard of this??


----------



## webster2

Mine was follicular variant papillary cancer with Hurthle cell neoplasms, I just wanted the monster out. Some nodules didn't show up on the RAIU but the big one was benign and grew 3cm from the time of the RAUI and surgery. Strange, we're all different but similar in some ways. I really don't think the cancer was a big deal in my situation but the Graves and being hyper was doing me in, big time.


----------



## Octavia

webster2 said:


> I really don't think the cancer was a big deal in my situation but the Graves and being hyper was doing me in, big time.


Ditto for me...I kind of look at my cancer as a major inconvenience more than anything. I was not dealing with Graves or Hashis. Had some hypo symptoms (despite "normal" labs), but I was certainly not the kind of miserable some of our other posters here describe.


----------



## wantmyselfback

Wow, I can sure relate to the symptoms doing you in. Its terrible when you just want to feel good. It should be a simple thing yet it is not when the thyroid is involved. I have been dealing with hypo symptoms and my doc has prescribed armour. Now I've gone off of it for over a month to have a RAIU and it seems I have gone hyper!!! So aggravating!


----------



## webster2

Graves was putting me over the edge. I really thought I was insane. Add that to the physical symptoms, and I was a real mess. Not much fun to be around. It is kind of a solitary disease.....which made finding this board a life saver for me. To know I wasn't alone was the biggest relief. I take Nature-throid. It seems to work much better for me than the levothyroxine. My brain is engaged after so long of being out to lunch, it is nice to be back among the living! Best wishes to you. I hope you'll feel better soon!


----------

